# Help!, someone posioned my RBP!!!



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

I've had this piranha for the past 3 years and he has always been happy, recently someone broke my tank cover while I was away and my housemate decided to cover the tank with his skateboard, i came home and immediatly removed the skateboard but I think the damage has already been done, that night I lost 2 2y.o. convicts and many other fish. the water is murky and it smells differnt than it usually does. I later examined the skateboard to find that while it was over the tank water formed over the grip tape and must have dripped back into the tank. I fear that my RBP and all of the inhabitants of my tank will soon die from posioning. is there anything i can do short of a full water change to save them? he is laying on the bottom of the tank and he keeps losing and regaining his color. he is not active like he usually is and i fear he might die and in turn i might have to kill my housemate. please help. if anyone has any suggestions post back to me and e-mail me at [email protected] if its not too much problem.

thanks
J


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I suggest a 30% water change and some salt. Cover the tank with a blanket and turn off the lights.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i recommend getting a hospital tank set up immediately. go grab a 10 from wal mart or something. run the stock filtration and hopefully you'll have the big tank solved before the little one starts a serious cycle.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i recommend getting a hospital tank set up immediately. go grab a 10 from wal mart or something. run the stock filtration and hopefully you'll have the big tank solved before the little one starts a serious cycle.
> [snapback]1031113[/snapback]​


thats what i would probably try and do


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i have had some random sh*t thrown in my tank. I sincerly doubt grip tape could signifitly poison your fish.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd do a 50% water change and replace all the carbon in your filters.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> I'd do a 50% water change and replace all the carbon in your filters. :nod:
> [snapback]1031212[/snapback]​


I agree, and continue to do 50% water changes every 8 hours for a couple days.
Keep us posted!


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

thanks for your suggestions. I put some salt in the tank 1tsp/5 gal and i've wrapped the tank in blankets and put him into darkness. i have the heater set to 81 right now and that usually fluxuates between 80-83. he is laying on the bottom of the tank and barely moving his gills. I've done 2 15% water changes in the lasty 8 hours but I fear he's not recovering fast enought. the smell of the water is getting worse and i've searched for decaying fish but I cant spot any. I'm on my way out the door right now to go and buy a completly new tank and I will use the tank he is in now as a hospital tank. I think i need to switch him into this new tank asap and while being mindful of the fact that i dont want to cause him anymore stress than he's already under. any suggestions to make a smooth transition into a new tank?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

IMO, 15% water changes are not aggressive enough.
Do 50% water changes every 8 hours for a couple days.

Why did ya add salt?
"Stuff" needs to come _out,_ not in.

Keep us posted.
(Now go do a real water change!)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Parasite, Disease, and Injury forum


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Guys, get serious!!!What salt has to do on poisoning?









If it is indeed a poisoning then a 80% water change is nessecary along with activated carbon imidiately placed in your filter,with extra tank aeration!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

we seem to have a lot of room mates doing stuff to fish tanks around here.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

check ur filter(s) maybe some old food got sucked up in ur filter and is causing an amonia spike


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

ummm how bout you test your water first of all and then let us know


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

I just bought an completly new aquarium setup and added some bacteria culture to the tank plus the neccessary chems to take out chlorine etc. the piranha is doing much better. thank you all for you input, i owe the life of my piranha to you. he made it throught the worst and he can only he better from here.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

James Blake said:


> I just bought an completly new aquarium setup and added some bacteria culture to the tank plus the neccessary chems to take out chlorine etc. the piranha is doing much better. thank you all for you input, i owe the life of my piranha to you. he made it throught the worst and he can only he better from here.
> [snapback]1031835[/snapback]​


except you will still have a cycle


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

UPDATE

the P is back to 100% health, P's are tougher than i gave them credit for.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, they're pretty tough...
Glad to hear things are better... 
Keep us posted nonetheless though, will ya?


----------



## danieRRrr (Oct 29, 2004)

Im curious, what kind of setup did you buy.. and what did you have that had the broken top?


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

he actually ended up dying... after 3 years of loyal service my P, sharkbait rests in peace, one love...sharkbait.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

James Blake said:


> he actually ended up dying... after 3 years of loyal service my P, sharkbait rests in peace, one love...sharkbait.
> [snapback]1043810[/snapback]​


to bad, you did eberything you could


----------

